# Rings for an AR15



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm looking to get some rings for an AR15 and I wanted to get some feedback before I purchase. What rings do you recommend, and what height. I'm putting a 40mm scope with 1 inch tube on my AR. It's a basic DPMS style build with a quadrail front end. I've found some rings that I'm sure are good, but I'm not really looking to spend $80 on scope rings. 

Any of your experience is appreciated!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would look at some medium height rings personally.

Unfortunately, quality rings are going to be in the $100+ range but I bet you could find a good deal if you watched online closely.

My personal preference would be something kind of like this (this one is a Leupold, but Burris has a decent one for about $90.00)


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the one piece also. I've used the cantalever Rock Rivers on several builds with good results.

http://rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=385


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

These are the ones that I like and use, the best price around and pretty heavy duty with three screws on each end. I like the super high in an AR platform to give more room to work the bolt and to give more cheek space if you have a collapsible stock.










http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...792580;cat104752080;cat104534280;cat104008680


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a Bobro on mine.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The burris PEPR one piece mount is a great mount. I have used it and the Rock River Arms mount. I like the one piece for the ability to remove and reinstall and still maintain zero.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Cheap Chinese rings and mounts are to be avoided. 
The issues that come to mind when mounting a scope on an AR flattop are:
Height.
Eye Relief.

You need a high mount and one that places the scope far enough ahead for good eye relief. The problem with the flattop rail on the upper receiver is that it is short and very much rearward, unless you have a monolithic railed forearm. The Delta ring on most ARs sticks up a bit higher than the railed area so clearance needs to be considered. Fortunately most AR scope mounts systems nowadays take that into consideration.

I like the simple one-piece cantilever ring/mount systems some have shown above. It really is the simplest system that gets things right.

I have a Rock River Hi-Rise Cantilever mount (AR0130T), but before the Cantilever version was out I used their extended Scout Rail (AR0134) to extend the railed area further forward, and then used Warne Tactical 1" rise rings to acheive proper height, which is around 2" above rail height to scope center line in this case.

If a person doesn't use a rail base riser the rings have to be that much higher. Higher than the 1" rise that i use in conjunction with the riser base. The beauty of the extender riser is in allowing more ideal and better latitude in mounting over just rings only.

For me, a rule of thumb for how far forward is that the rear scope bell should be is no further back than the charging handle area. Then adjust to the individual. Mine ends up being a bit further forward.

The Scout Rail Warne combo is shown here:









Another AR uses a 1-pc GG&G Accucam QD mount. This is used on a AR with a mono railed forend or else it wouldn't go far enough forward for proper eye relief because it lacks enough forward cantilever. It also is about the minimum height I can use - at 1 5/8" above rail to scope centerline. 
In addition in this particular case the mount has to go even further forward in order to clear the ARMS 40L rear BUIS (but has to be removed to use the BUIS).
It is an illustration that you need to look at all aspects involved in your particular AR mount because this mount would not work on other ARs of mine unless I mounted it on the RRA Scout rail. And other factors like a BUIS can affect your mounting. In this case it is workable, but not as ideal as to height and eye relief as that on the first AR pictured.
(_At other times an EOTech with a GG&G base will be mounted_)

Nikon M223 in the GG&G Accumount with the monolithic rail use as part of the mount. The railed forend has to be very solid, so quality matters here.









As you can see, on an AR15 objective bell size isn't the critical factor it is with bolt actions where a big objective can make the whole scope awkwardly high.


----------

